# Favorite Beer?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 9, 2011)

What is your favorite brand of beer? So far, Guinness is the best I've had.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 9, 2011)

Probably this one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velkopopovický_Kozel
Good luck finding it in the States, though.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 9, 2011)

Molson Canadian is my poison


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 9, 2011)

512 Coffee Porter is the current champion.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 9, 2011)

Jailbait thread? :V


----------



## Xenke (Jan 9, 2011)

Beer is gross.

I'll stick to _vin_.


----------



## Pine (Jan 9, 2011)

Smirnoff Ice

yes, I know it's a bitch beer

FUCK OFF


----------



## pheonix (Jan 9, 2011)

Three Philosophers is a damn good beer. Very expensive though. But I have no real favorite, even cheap shit like Keystone Ice is good. I must say Corona is shit though.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 9, 2011)

A local Pub/Brewery makes mead everyone once in a while... and people form a huge line up outside (sometimes in the freezing cold) to buy some. If you had some you'd know why.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 9, 2011)

Been trying a bunch of different crafts recently.

Best Beers in America According to Term:

Fat Tire
Magic Hat Circus Boy
Magic Hat Hex (Seasonal)
Rogue Dead Guy Ale
Yuengling American Lager
Stone IPA
Sam Adams Octoberfest (Seasonal)


----------



## Cam (Jan 9, 2011)

I cant even like the smell of beer. Last time I tried beer I almost threw up just from its taste


----------



## Larian Darrow (Jan 9, 2011)

Schlafly Pale Ale, and Fat Tire


----------



## Monster. (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't drink wine because it dries me out and beer is nasty; I like ale, though. Any kind will do, really.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 9, 2011)

I usually find any Scotch Ale quite agreeable.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 9, 2011)

I find Vermouth easier to down than most beers... except for Corona and Tecate.


----------



## Amani (Jan 10, 2011)

Samuel Adams Imperial White and Asahi.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't really like beer, I drink the bitch beers... then when I'm drunk enough I don't care what I'm drinking.


----------



## The DK (Jan 10, 2011)

Rolling Rock is my norm when going anywhere, that is if i dont want hard liquor.


----------



## Barak (Jan 10, 2011)

Coors light ? -_-


----------



## BRN (Jan 10, 2011)

No love for Carlsberg? Smooth stuff.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 10, 2011)

Anchor Steam.  There are beers I like better, but they're too pricy for anything but a special occasion.
Guinness Extra Stout is awesome in the wintertime too.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 10, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What is your favorite brand of beer? So far, Guinness is the best I've had.


 
Ugh, I can't stand Guinness. I gave it a decent chance, really I did, drank two cans of it ice cold, in glasses, on two separate occasions. Even had it with spicy food, it helped a little but only enough to choke down the entire can. It's pretty much the most bitter thing I've ever tasted. (and I love dark chocolate) And yet it still feels a bit watered down, weird... WHYYYYYY is it so popular?!

Anyway I guess my favorite is Yuengling Lager. I need to do more taste testing but I'm broke atm. My supermarket lets you mix and match a 6 pack of crafts and imports


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 10, 2011)

My top 3 favourites are...

1. Carlsberg
2. Budweiser
3 San Miguel

But as a user above mentioned, I too will drink pretty much anything when I'm drunk, including beer mixed with piss (long story), ironically the taste was still pretty much the same anyway...XD


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm picky about beer and not much of a beer drinker to start with but I've found I quite like Sam Addams, anything Black and Tan or Amberbock I also rather like Killeans red. ( screw Guiness, its so watered down )

And I'm apparently racist against canned beer or something, I only drink it from the bottle XD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 10, 2011)

Polish beers. The rest can piss off.


----------



## nurematsu (Jan 11, 2011)

Coors Light
Miller Light
Spotted Cow (it's a Wisconsin thing...)
Dos Equis

and that's all that's coming to mind right now... I usually like lots of beers as long as they're not Budweiser or Corona


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 11, 2011)

dithmarscher, a dark beer from a small brewery from the region where i come from. i usually dont like beer or alcohol in general but thats one of the brands that i like


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

a hard-earned thirst needs a big cold beer
but i drink to get pissed
so
hard liquor all the way



Thatch said:


> Polish beers. The rest can piss off.


 i see what you did there


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 11, 2011)

I prefer dark beers, stouts and porters. Sam Adams Cream Stout, and others of that ilk... Southern Tier has a seasonal stout called Creme Brulee Stout that's absolutely amazing. Otherwise, it's Shiner Bock for me.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2011)

Not a big fan of beer, but I have tried a couple of Stouts that had a hint of cloves in it that was pretty good and a fruit brewed beers that were enjoyable.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a fan of most Belgian beers, mainly blonde, amber, lambic...sometimes a dark if it has smooth flavor. Guilty pleasure though? Lindemans Framboise


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 11, 2011)

Kilter said:


> I'm a fan of most Belgian beers, mainly blonde, amber, lambic...sometimes a dark if it has smooth flavor. Guilty pleasure though? Lindemans Framboise


Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the phrase 'most Belgian beers' cover a huge amount of ground?
I had some kind of red beer when I was in Belgium, but I'm pretty sure it didn't have anything to do with raspberries, so it probably wasn't that one.  It was good, though.  Strange, but good.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 11, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the phrase 'most Belgian beers' cover a huge amount of ground?
> I had some kind of red beer when I was in Belgium, but I'm pretty sure it didn't have anything to do with raspberries, so it probably wasn't that one.  It was good, though.  Strange, but good.


 
I know there's huge variety. There's a place Washington DC that serves only Belgian beers and I've sampled a bulk of the menu (a rotating 200 selections) and there's another place down where I actually live that has a cycle of Belgian beer for every season. And you can never forget the gold mine that is Total Wine and their import section. So yes, I've had a lot, lol

As for red, could have been another lambic flavor. Maybe a cherry?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh, no.  It wasn't a fruit beer (not specifically, anyway).  I really can't even compare the taste to anything else.  It might have been like a Flemish red ale, or something similar to that; bitter and somewhat tart.
It was a sort of beer-tasting party my traveling companions and I had; the girl who bought it didn't like it, so I finished it off for her.  That's all I know.


----------



## bradcruz (Jan 19, 2011)

My favourite Beer are below:

Iron City.
Victory.
Ommegang.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 19, 2011)

Pina Colada


----------



## Lobar (Jan 19, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the phrase 'most Belgian beers' cover a huge amount of ground?


 
Belgian abbey styles (Chimay, etc.), maybe?  Because those are really really fucking good.


----------



## LLiz (Jan 19, 2011)

Aussie beer: XXXX Summer Bright Larger or Byron Bay Premium Ale
Sydney (local) beer: Lord Nelson Four Sheets
International beer: Carlsberg

My beer preferences change quite often though.


----------



## LLiz (Jan 19, 2011)

Love! said:


> a hard-earned thirst needs a big cold beer
> but i drink to get pissed
> so
> hard liquor all the way


 
You know... I saw VB in quite a few restaurants in China, it was embarrassing.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Jan 19, 2011)

I drink Miller and Beck's. Because I'm a complete lesbian.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the georgian industrial beers, even though I tasted them only twice. They have twice as much alchohol as in normal beer, and their non-fresh taste sweetens up the mouth.
but if at all, belgian beer. Strong ones, good ones.


----------



## Hir (Jan 19, 2011)

i like leffe, belgian beer :]

i'm not a big fan of beer really and i haven't tried many but that's my favourite so far


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 19, 2011)

YellowTail Pale Ale


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 19, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> YellowTail Pale Ale


 
YellowTail makes beer?


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 19, 2011)

Kentish ales, the finest of all English ales. 

DOMINATOR DOMINATES


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 19, 2011)

You guys are really making me want beer but I'm broke ;_;


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 19, 2011)

Root beer.


----------



## rajusohi1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mostly i preferred "Hayword 5000" great test and great alcohol. Every time I take this brand nothing more.


----------



## In_Abyss (Jan 20, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What is your favorite brand of beer? So far, Guinness is the best I've had.


 
Mine too  

But I'm also taken with Corona


----------



## nurematsu (Jan 20, 2011)

Just had a Fat Tire last week. Now I know why all my swim team friends kept talking about it. SOOOOO GOOD!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

In_Abyss said:


> Mine too
> 
> But I'm also taken with Corona


 Funny. I'm the same. Even though they're total opposites.


----------



## Dan Witty (Jan 20, 2011)

I could live in this thread...



			
				nurematsu said:
			
		

> Spotted Cow (it's a Wisconsin thing...)



Hooray! You win bonus points. I like Fat Squirrel the best, myself. Anything dark or produced by New Glarus really... I used to work at a Beligian style pub that had the most fantastic beers... I guess my favorites include Arrogant Bastard from Stone, Make Weight by Furthermore, Moose Drool (derp) by Big Sky Brewing, St Bernardus Abt 12, and I noticed somebody mentioned Framboise... I know it sounds crazy, but try it with a little frozen vanilla custard... best 'adultbeer' float around.


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 20, 2011)

I like wine over beer but if I do drink it it's normally Woodchuck or Miller Light.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 20, 2011)

Dan Witty said:


> I could live in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray! You win bonus points. I like Fat Squirrel the best, myself. Anything dark or produced by New Glarus really... I used to work at a Beligian style pub that had the most fantastic beers... I guess my favorites include Arrogant Bastard from Stone, Make Weight by Furthermore, Moose Drool (derp) by Big Sky Brewing, St Bernardus Abt 12, and I noticed somebody mentioned Framboise... I know it sounds crazy, but try it with a little frozen vanilla custard... best 'adultbeer' float around.


 
Tell me where this magical land is where they have St Bernardus Abt 12 on tap.


----------



## Dan Witty (Jan 20, 2011)

Heaven goes by the name ''Brasserie V'' in Madison WI, Lobar. They always have that and other forms of golden greatness, plus many other great imports in bottles and wonderful wines. Oh yeah, there's good food too.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam Adams Cream Stout is at the top of my list, followed closely by Sam Adams Summer Ale.
Both taste amazing, and have unique flavors that I find unmatched. I will still settle for corona though, as long as 
there are plenty of lime slices to go around.


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 21, 2011)

Steel Reserve.  Go from zero to drunk in two dollars.


----------



## Tanginello (Jan 21, 2011)

Man, you guys with your Coronas and your Guinness and your Fat Tire... 
I want to help you, I really do. I want to take you on a proper beer tasting. Please. Please let me help you.

I'm wicked crazy about hefeweizen. My favorite brewery is def. Schoenram; those guys make the most delicious golden unfiltered nectar in the entire world. 
But you can't get it in the States so when I'm here I drink other good stuff: South Hampton's Double White, Delerium Tremens, Unibroue's Fin du Monde, etc.
For something cheap but actually delicious: Shiner and Franziskaner

Last year Magic Hat's spring seasonal (the Odd Notion) was pretty awesome so I'm looking forwards to what they do this year.

</ beer snob>


----------



## Lobar (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, Guinness and Fat Tire are an acceptable entry point to the craft beer market.  It's better than that BudMillerCoors shit, right?


----------



## Goshujinsama (Jan 21, 2011)

Anything sam adams makes and in a surprise even to myself, keystone ice. it actually tasted pretty good to me.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 21, 2011)

Goshujinsama said:


> Anything sam adams makes and in a surprise even to myself, keystone ice. it actually tasted pretty good to me.



The Keystone commercials alone make me want to puke.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Jan 21, 2011)

How did I not see this thread?!

Anyways, anything from these guys is a favorite (especially the old ale and best bitter): http://www.harveys.org.uk/awards.php

But from the stuff that you can actually buy from tesco, I'd have to say old speckled hen, fursty ferret or tanglefoot. Then again, an ice cold peroni goes down well with a pizza and there has to be a mention for guinness in here somewhere - but only really on draught, canned and bottled has a smell that reminds me too much of nosebleeds.

Actually, scrap all of that! Just get me a goddamn beer and I'll be happy!


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 21, 2011)

Corona and some selections from the local breweries around here.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not big on IPAs but I'm surprised that nobody has said Dogfish Head yet.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 21, 2011)

Currently I'm drinking Mac's Sassy Red bitter and Tuatara Munich Helles lager.

And of course Tui.


----------



## Tanginello (Jan 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I'm not big on IPAs but I'm surprised that nobody has said Dogfish Head yet.


 
Dogfish Head is preeeetty expensive, probably why no one has said. 
I'm not big on IPAs either but they are definitely pretty good as far as that "genre" of beer goes.

Also I will concede Fat Tire to you as acceptable entry point, but I think "Thou Shalt Not Drinketh Guinness From a Can nor a Bottle" is like a beer commandment or something.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanginello said:


> Dogfish Head is preeeetty expensive, probably why no one has said.
> I'm not big on IPAs either but they are definitely pretty good as far as that "genre" of beer goes.
> 
> Also I will concede Fat Tire to you as acceptable entry point, but I think "Thou Shalt Not Drinketh Guinness From a Can nor a Bottle" is like a beer commandment or something.


 
Say what you will, but Guinness from a bottle is a much smoother drink.


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I'm not big on IPAs but I'm surprised that nobody has said Dogfish Head yet.


 
120/90 minute ipas are good, but everything else they do is just a kick in the mouth with no balance
which isnt always bad, but none of the beers they roll out monthly would do as well if they were offered year round

palo santo marron is good, but it doesnt justify how expensive it is


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 21, 2011)

Heineken, Guinness, and Corona


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 23, 2011)

I just tried Smithwick's Ale on tap, I have a new favorite now


----------



## Milo (Jan 23, 2011)

if I had a favorite beer, it would probably be something that covers up the taste with fruit flavors or something x_x


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 25, 2011)

I kid you not this Sunday even on the Discovery channel they are actually playing a special called "How beer saved the world".


----------



## nurematsu (Jan 27, 2011)

Dan Witty said:


> I could live in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray! You win bonus points. I like Fat Squirrel the best, myself. Anything dark or produced by New Glarus really... I used to work at a Beligian style pub that had the most fantastic beers... I guess my favorites include Arrogant Bastard from Stone, Make Weight by Furthermore, Moose Drool (derp) by Big Sky Brewing, St Bernardus Abt 12, and I noticed somebody mentioned Framboise... I know it sounds crazy, but try it with a little frozen vanilla custard... best 'adultbeer' float around.


 
I'm going to be visiting a pub up near Wausau, WI, with my fiancee in the future (Great Dane). She says they have very good dark beers there.



Olaunn said:


> Corona and some selections from the local breweries around here.



I see you're from Idaho! I'm originally from the Idaho Falls/Pocatello area. What part are you from? I'm going to guess you're closer to Missoula, MT, since they have the Big Sky Brewery


----------



## sek-x... (Jan 29, 2011)

mickeys for my 40's, pabst for the everyday beer, guinness for dark and light beer blows. but corona is always the bomb on cinco de mayo ^.^


----------



## STB (Feb 2, 2011)

NATTY ICE.


----------



## Trevfox (Feb 2, 2011)

Stella Artois is pretty delightful but I usually drink hard liquor cuz I like gettin drunk


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 2, 2011)

STB said:


> NATTY ICE.


 
Woah that's too bro


----------



## Arc (Feb 2, 2011)

It's not -that- fancy, but I like StÃ¶rtebeker Schwarzbier a lot.


----------



## JohnDSmith88 (Feb 4, 2011)

My Favourite Beer are below:

Old Speckled Hen
Dogfish Head Snowblower Ale
Sick Duck


----------



## DocFGeek (Feb 4, 2011)

Smirnoff Ice
Mike's Hard Lemonade
Guiness, in a pint glass, 2 minutes after the pour
Samuel Adam's Pale Ale
Killian's Irish Red
Dos Equis
Heineken


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> stuff that isn't dos equis


 I'm disappointed in you, sir. You're _supposed to prefer Dos Equis!_


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'm disappointed in you, sir. You're _supposed to prefer Dos Equis!_


 
FYI, I posted that when smoking crab was my display pic.  :V

Also, Dos Equis is imported, aka not American beer.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> FYI, I posted that when smoking crab was my display pic.  :V


 I know, but I couldn't resist the chance.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh you.


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 4, 2011)

Updating the thread: I can't remember what my favorite beer is


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 4, 2011)

Well right now it's 

Tsingtao
Heiniken
Sapporo
Corona
Tecate
Saigon


----------



## xtreme2252 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a pansy. I don't drink or smoke


----------



## Lobar (Feb 4, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> Well right now it's
> 
> Tsingtao
> Heiniken
> ...


 
so water, then


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 4, 2011)

Lobar said:


> so water, then



I'm not big on beer, that and being a little tight on money, I try to go for whatever is the cheapest but can get me either wasted (If possible.) and/or just buzzed. Otherwise I just go for harder liquor when I can.


----------



## STB (Feb 4, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> I'm not big on beer, that and being a little tight on money, I try to go for whatever is the cheapest but can get me either wasted (If possible.) and/or just buzzed. Otherwise I just go for harder liquor when I can.


 
The cheaper, the better!


----------



## Ames (Feb 4, 2011)

Guinness for me.


----------



## Kantress (Feb 4, 2011)

STB said:


> The cheaper, the better!


 
Haha, yes. Steel Reserve and Hurricane beers are cheap and potent. Most economical way I know of to get drunk where I am without making stuff yourself. Thus, they are my favorites.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 4, 2011)

JohnDSmith88 said:


> Old Speckled Hen


 
I've seen that mentioned a few times now, might hunt some down and try it.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 4, 2011)

PBR, MGD, High Life, Heineken

Oh, and Keystone Light too.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 4, 2011)

Stone Brewing Co.'s Double Bastard Ale is pretty much the greatest thing that has ever been made.  This ale is so dark you can't even fucking see through it.  Unfortunately, it's seasonal, so I often drink it's little brother, Arrogant Bastard Ale.  I wish that I could try more of their special releases, but so far I've only gotten to try their 14th anniversary IPA.  The Vertical Epic Ale and Lukcy Basartd (sic) look amazing~


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 4, 2011)

I add to this list Sheperd Neame's 'Late Red' Autumn Hop Ale. Truly the finest ale I have ever tasted.

ALE FUCK YEAH


----------



## LLiz (Feb 5, 2011)

So I got some "Old Speckled Hen" last night, tastes pretty good, very smooth, I like it 

Also, I tried some beer called "Wahoo!" which is also really nice.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 5, 2011)

Heineken


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Heineken


 
Hey >:c

you're not old enough to drink

baby brother~


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'm disappointed in you, sir. You're _supposed to prefer Dos Equis!_


 
I don't always drink beer...

...but when I do, I beat my wife and children savagely. :V


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Hey >:c
> 
> you're not old enough to drink
> 
> baby brother~


 
In Canada, yes I am. 

Also, I misread this thread as "least favourite beer" and I know that Heineken is shit (just like all other beers). :V
(No, seriously.)

ALSO, I AM NOT A BABY! >:C


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> In Canada, yes I am.
> 
> Also, I misread this thread as "least favourite beer" and I know that Heineken is shit (just like all other beers). :V
> (No, seriously.)
> ...


 
You're not in Canada.

You only say that because you've never had a good beer.

But you are my baby brudder~


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

Stones, definitely the best "flavoured" beer, the best "normal" beer would have to be heineken, mainly because they have mini pressurised kegs and its oh so tasty


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 8, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> Stones, definitely the best "flavoured" beer, the best "normal" beer would have to be heineken, mainly because they have mini pressurised kegs and its oh so tasty


 
Heineken is nothing but skunk but it's actually pretty drinkable


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Heineken is nothing but skunk but it's actually pretty drinkable


 its quite drinkable, thats why i like it, and if you get the right size tube, tie a string to the dispenser handle in just the right way and have a good sized backback and you have an easy (and legal to have in the public in my town) on demand despensary of beer, that stays cool for about  3-4hrs in a fair amount of daytime heat


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 8, 2011)

*sips beer from a wine glass*
 Hmm, not very good.  Bring me some microbrew that nobody has ever heard  of before


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

Super_Tron said:


> *sips beer from a wine glass*
> Hmm, not very good. Bring me some microbrew that nobody has ever heard of before


I have no idea about microbreweries but if you ever want to try cider theres this really good place down in good ol' tazzy that my big sis know of, they make ambrosia in the form of cider


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 8, 2011)

Super_Tron said:


> *sips beer from a wine glass*
> Hmm, not very good.  Bring me some microbrew that nobody has ever heard  of before


 
I resent this remark.

also drinking beer from a wine glass is pretty unclassy


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 9, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> I have no idea about microbreweries but if you ever want to try cider theres this really good place down in good ol' tazzy that my big sis know of, they make ambrosia in the form of cider


 
ooh, speaking of cider, anyone like woodchuck?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 9, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> ooh, speaking of cider, anyone like woodchuck?


 
Woodchuck is pretty good.  I've got a soft spot for Strongbow, though.


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 9, 2011)

Something I want to try someday: Mead.
I want to taste what my ancient viking ancestors drank every night.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2011)

OE :lol:


----------



## ranthor (Feb 9, 2011)

Yuengling, Shiner Boch, and Newcastle


----------



## hislittlemoon (Feb 9, 2011)

Blue Moon is my favorite.

I can't stand Corona.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2011)

Spaten is pretty good, too.  The Optimator.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 9, 2011)

Super_Tron said:


> Something I want to try someday: Mead.
> I want to taste what my ancient viking ancestors drank every night.



A mate of mine has been experimenting with making mead, apparently each batch is getting better and better.

He lives a big of a distance away, but is coming down this weekend, so I am hoping that he'll bring a sample with him.



ranthor said:


> Yuengling, Shiner Boch, and Newcastle


 
Tried Newcastle last Friday (I've seen it lots of places, been meaning to try it) but I didn't much care for it. Pitty, I am originally from Newcastle AU and I'd like to say that I am a fan of Newcastle Ale (even if it is UK). 

A good beer from was Newcastle AU was "Blue Tongue Breweries". I use the term "was" because about 5~10 years ago they changed the recipe and now it sucks, then to add insult to injury Coca-Cola bought them, and they haven't don't anything positive with the brand besides modernise the logo.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 9, 2011)

hislittlemoon said:


> Blue Moon is my favorite.


 
Blue Moon was one of the first beers that I ever had.  It's no wonder I'm spoiled.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Blue Moon was one of the first beers that I ever had.  It's no wonder I'm spoiled.


 
That's the stuff that tastes like oranges?

Why the fuck do people do that?

Fruit and beer should never go together. _ NEVER_


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 10, 2011)

Ricky said:


> That's the stuff that tastes like oranges?
> 
> Why the fuck do people do that?
> 
> Fruit and beer should never go together. _ NEVER_


 
It doesn't taste overwhelmingly of oranges by itself, but it is generally served with an orange slice.  Hefeweizens, which are a different variety of wheat beer, are also served with orange slices, kind of like "cervezas" are usually served with a slice of lime.

Also you clearly don't know much about beer.  Or more likely anything at all.


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Fruit and beer should never go together. _ NEVER_


 
I beg to differ.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2011)

On fruit and beer: Witbiers are typically served with orange, and Hefeweizens are more commonly served with lemon.  As for cerveza, some Mexican bars started serving bottled beers with limes sitting on the mouth to keep the flies off them.  Then some dumb Americunt tourists came along and, not knowing better, just plonked the lime in.  As it does actually make that shit go down a little easier, it started catching on, so Corona has marketed the shit out of the lime angle ever since.

Blue Moon does have some orange flavor to it already, probably artificial, as it is adjunct-ridden MillerCoors shit masquerading as craft beer.  You literally cannot find a worse witbier, save for perhaps Anheuser-Busch's newer Shock Top offering.

And then there's lambics...


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Fruit and beer should never go together. _ NEVER_


 
I bid you shut your whore mouth, good sir.


----------



## Twix (Feb 10, 2011)

The superior drinkability and refreshing flavor of *Bud Light*


----------



## LLiz (Feb 10, 2011)

Twix said:


> The superior drinkability and refreshing flavor of *Bud Light*


 
I know you are probably trying to get bites from people, so I am certainly not going to... *but I do have a Bud related story*. 

First thing you need to know is that Bud is not popular AT ALL in Australia, you can get it at some places, but no one drinks it as 'their beer'. 

* So I am in a pub with some mates and this girl comes over and asks: 
Her: Hey, would you like to participate in a beer tasting test?
_All of us: Yeah, sure, we'll give it a go._
* The girl gives us each a bottle of beer, but its completely covered by a beer cooler, which is zipped up with a padlock on it so that you can't open it, all that's exposed is about 3mm of the very top of the bottle, so we knew the bottle was brown.
Her: Ok, enjoy your beer, in about 10 minutes I am going to come back and ask you some questions and give you some information about it.
* She walks off to another table... after my first sip (needed to finish my current beer first) it takes me about 30 seconds.
_Me: I know what this is... it's BUD!_
* All my mates were like "I dunno" and they kept guessing but eventually they agreed with me. 
* The girl comes back eventually.
Her: so can you guess what the beer was?
_Me: Yep, its Bud._
* Lady takes the padlock off, unzips and reveals the beer, yep I was correct
Her: So how'd you know it was bud?
_Me: I recognised the taste._
Her: So what do you think of the taste?
_Me: I'm really sorry but I don't like Bud, I didn't need to see the bottle to know I was drinking it_
* She looks a little disappointed, I feel a little bit bad
Her: Oh... well... people generally judge something by their preconception of it, we're here to show people that you shouldn't judge a book by its cover (implying people don't drink Bud simply because it's Bud, not because of the taste)
_Me: Well I think I proved you wrong... hope you have better luck next time. _

I felt sorry for her, but there is no mistaking the rubbish taste of Bud.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

LLiz said:


> le story


 
No need to feel bad I think, not like she brewed the beer. Although I'd hesitate to say anything unkind to a woman who brought me beer.

Maybe you can answer this for me - is Fosters actually brewed in Australia? I've been hearing it's just an English marketing ploy.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> No need to feel bad I think, not like she brewed the beer. Although I'd hesitate to say anything unkind to a woman who brought me beer.
> 
> Maybe you can answer this for me - is Fosters actually brewed in Australia? I've been hearing it's just an English marketing ploy.


 
IIRC it's actually brewed in Canada.  So not just not from the southern hemisphere, but even less south than we are.

edit: Checked wiki, it's actually brewed fucking everywhere, including the States and the UK.  The Australian connection is only a historic one, as the brand originates there, but it isn't even popular anymore down under.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Lobar said:


> IIRC it's actually brewed in Canada.  So not just not from the southern hemisphere, but even less south than we are.
> 
> edit: Checked wiki, it's actually brewed fucking everywhere, including the States and the UK.  The Australian connection is only a historic one, as the brand originates there, but it isn't even popular anymore down under.


 
This is actually disappointing somewhat.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 10, 2011)

LLiz said:


> I know you are probably trying to get bites from people, so I am certainly not going to... *but I do have a Bud related story*.


 wait what? they sell bud in NSW? wow, they dont in QLD, though you must try barecove beer, it used to be barefoot beer but they got classy


----------



## Brace (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't had anything except PBR and Bud Light.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Brace said:


> I haven't had anything except PBR and Bud Light.


 
Dear God man D:


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2011)

Brace said:


> I haven't had anything except PBR and Bud Light.


 
Hipster.


----------



## Brace (Feb 10, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Hipster.


 
Well, I am awfully poor and I associate with a wide range of very socially happening friends.  However, I'm legitpoor, not fakepoor, and I myself am not exceedingly popular.  But seriously, I like PBR.  It's cheap, it gets me drunk.  I don't see the issue.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 10, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> No need to feel bad I think, not like she brewed the beer. Although I'd hesitate to say anything unkind to a woman who brought me beer.
> 
> Maybe you can answer this for me - is Fosters actually brewed in Australia? I've been hearing it's just an English marketing ploy.


 
Nobody in Australia drinks Fosters at all, the idea that everyone does is a myth. 
Although, they own Carlton United Breweries who make several popular brands of beer in Oz, so in technicality many people drink Fosters...

Edit: regarding where it's brewed, many popular international brands of beer are made in different countries. In Australia, Heineken is made by Fosters under licence, so wouldn't surprise me if someone else makes Fosters in the UK under licence, hell of a lot cheaper then importing from Australia.


----------



## STB (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, PBR is good..


----------

